# My metal shop



## spurgear (Aug 2, 2015)

My metal shop takes up 1/4 12'x15' walled in carport.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice compact workshop.
Tin


----------



## Silvergoose (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice, neat and clean shop. What type of work do you run thru your shop.

Thanks for posting


----------



## spurgear (Aug 3, 2015)

R/C Car hop-up parts & recently trying to build my first engine, an open column River Queen Steam endine. I think i have more  now, trying to quit working. It ia hard to do!


----------

